# VORTEX VIPER HD 10x42,12x50,15x50



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

I am looking at picking up some Vortex viper HD binoculars. I currently have 10x42 binos and have been happy with the size. Are one of the other sizes worth trying. I have handled the 15x50x and the size really isn't much bulkier. The additional 4oz is negligible. What bennefits would I see in the 15x50s? Should I give them a try?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have the 10x42 Viper HDs and love them. The 15x50, the bulk isn't going to be the hard part. I don't generally use my binos on a tripod, so th3 15x50s would be hard to keep stable off-hand. If you are planning on using them on a tripod, the 15x50s could be a great option. I carry the 10x42s and then if I need a closer look put the spotter on them. I know a lot of guys that love a bigger pair of binos on a tripod though.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

With 15X stability is going to be the main issue. You will also lose a bit of light transmission with out going bigger on the 50 as far as field of view goes as well. 10x42 is a pretty tough combo to beat.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have the 10x42s and really like em. Dont have any experience with the 15's so I cant weigh in on that.

But the ones I do have are great. Very clear and work well even in low light. They fog up but thats about the only issue I have had and thats just because of the cold air and my breath.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I have the 12x50's... absolutely LOVE them.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've got the 12x's as well. The 15's will definitely be hard to keep stable, I'll admit there are times that I have a hard time keeping the 12's stable as well.


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Is there anyone that has made the jump from the 10x42s to the 12x50s that can give insight into what they noticed? I went and looked through both at Sportsmans this weekend and it was tough to tell a difference in the store. I am sure that at a distance is where it will become apparent.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You are not going to really notice much difference in a 10x binocular compared to a 12x pair. The big difference is going to be the objective lens from a 42 to a 50. The 50 will give you a larger field of view and let in more light in a low light situation.


----------



## Honer (Jan 16, 2012)

I have had the 15's for about a year now and love love love them. They took a few times in the field to get used to as far as stability and field of view, but the magnification and clarity are unmatched for the price.


----------



## bucknasty (Jun 3, 2014)

I have the 15's also and really love them. at times they are hard to get used to having the field of view less than the 12's. but you get used to it. the weight is great for me.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Broken record from me, But if you already have 10x42s just stick with them and buy a spotting scope that is when the real fun begins!!


----------

